# Báo giá chi phí nhân công, vật tư thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho biệt thự rẻ nhất SG



## truchlv123 (22/4/21)

*Báo giá chi phí nhân công, vật tư thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho biệt thự*
Do *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin* là một sản phẩm có công đoạn lắp đặt khá phức tạp, chưa kể, những vật tư phụ dùng để thi công cũng nhiều hơn so với những loại máy thổi trực tiếp khác, cho nên về việc báo giá chi tiết, hãy liên hệ ngay với Hotline 0909 787 022 để được Mr Hoàng hỗ trợ khảo sát công trình thực tế và dự toán trọn gói cho bạn nhé!

**Xem thêm: *Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất*










*VÌ SAO THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ DAIKIN CHO BIỆT THỰ LẠI ĐƯỢC LỰA CHỌN?
Biệt thự là một không gian có những điểm gì đặc biệt?*

Thiết kế kiến trúc của biệt thự phải nói là cực kỳ đẹp và sang chảnh.
Có nhiều phòng, gian nhà, mỗi nơi như vậy cần đến ít nhất một hệ thống làm mát.
Diện tích ban công hay tường nhà có nhiều, tuy nhiên nếu đặt một lúc 2, 3 cái dàn nóng bên ngoài như thế thì lại vô tình làm mất đi vẻ thẩm mỹ không đáng có.
Chưa kể đến, các sản phẩm nội thất của ngôi nhà cũng cần phải đạt đến độ thẩm mỹ và giá trị cao, có như vậy thì mới xứng đáng góp mặt trong vị trí nội thất của biệt thự được.
*Vì sao thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin cho biệt thự lại được lựa chọn?*


Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan và Malaysia.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A và Gas R32.
Công suất hoạt động: 1.0hp – 5.5hp.
Giá tham khảo: 11.000.000đ – 46.050.000đ.
Có 2 dòng Tiêu chuẩn và Inverter.
Chế độ bảo hành: 1 năm cho dàn lạnh và 4 năm cho block.
*Điểm mạnh:*

Là một hệ thống máy lạnh thổi gián tiếp qua ống gió mềm và cứng, cho nên hơi lạnh tỏa ra rất nhẹ nhàng.
Làn gió của nó nhẹ đến mức bạn rất khó có thể nhận ra được, và điều này đảm bảo rất tốt cho sức khỏe của cũng như gia đình, tránh đi tình trạng, viêm xoang, viêm mũi dị ứng khi sử dụng các máy lạnh trực tiếp khác.
Mặt nạ thổi gió được thiết kế riêng theo sở thích của người dùng, tạo được sự khác biệt và độc đáo cho ngôi biệt thự của bạn.
Bên cạnh đó bạn có thể tự do đặt các miệng gió tại các nơi mà bạn nghĩ là cần làm mát nhiều nhất mà không bị cố định như các loại máy thổi trực tiếp khác.
Khả năng hoạt động bền bỉ, ít xảy ra hư hỏng và tránh được tình trạng nhỏ nước không đáng có làm ảnh hưởng đến độ làm mát của biệt thự.
Có khả năng lọc gió rất tốt và khiến cho không gian trở nên tươi mát, vì thế bạn không phải lo nếu không gian của bạn có nhiều mùi nhé!






*THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ DAIKIN CÓ CHI PHÍ LÀ BAO NHIÊU?*

*Về giá máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin.*

Chúng tôi sẽ đưa ra bảng giá máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin model FDBNQ thuộc sản xuất Thái Lan, Gas R410A, dòng Tiêu chuẩn để bạn tham khảo trước nhé:


1.0hp FDBNQ09MV1 13.000.000đ
1.5hp FDBNQ13MV1 15.300.000đ
2.0hp FDBNQ18MV1 19.200.000đ
2.5hp FDBNQ21MV1 23.000.000đ
3.0hp FDBNQ26MV1 25.200.000đ
3.5hp FDBNQ30MV1 28.300.000đ
4.0hp FDBNQ36MV1 32.500.000đ
5.0hp FDBNQ42MV1 35.300.000đ
5.5hp FDBNQ48MV1 38.400.000đ









*
HẢI LONG VÂN - ĐƠN VỊ CHUYÊN CUNG CẤP VÀ LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ CHÍNH HÃNG GIÁ RẺ NHẤT*
Đừng ngần ngại liên hệ với chúng tôi khi bạn có nhu cầu tư vấn & lắp đặt nhé. Chúng tôi luôn hỗ trợ khách hàng một cách nhiệt tình nhất.

Địa chỉ: 154/23 TCH10 – KP09 - P. Tân Chánh Hiệp – Q.12 – TP HCM – Việt Nam
Email gửi yêu cầu báo giá: maylanhchuyennghiep@gmail.com
Điện thoại: (028) 6250 4576 - (028) 6250 2616 – (028)6686 3809 – (028)6680 5478
Hotline tư vấn kỹ thuật: 0909787022 Mr Hoàng
Hotline báo giá nhanh 24/7: 0901329411 Ms My (Zalo, Viber)
Website công ty: Đại lý máy lạnh chính hãng giá sỉ

Xem thêm nhiều hơn dòng máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió khác tại:
>>>> *Đại lý Máy lạnh giấu trần (âm trần) nối ống gió chính hãng giá gốc*


----------

